# Whats the most important cars of all time?



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Several Sping to mind

Model ford T

Mini

Landrover defender

New cars 

Tesla ? 
Buggati ?


----------



## Spike85 (May 22, 2016)

Golf mk1 Gti - My first iconic Hot hatch 

Even though I prefer the Mk2 personally.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

beetle has to be in there somewhere


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

205 GTI

VW Splitty


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Transit van.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Mclaren F1. Willy's Jeep.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Ford fiesta, biggest selling car of all time in any country ever!


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Fab 1


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

The Veyron has to be up there as one of the most iconic cars but not sure of it's importance other than to petrol heads. 

Model T is an obvious one and I'd say the original Mini and Beetle would be included in that. 

I'd imaging Tesla will be having an impact and it seems they are changing views on electric vehicles so that's pretty important.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Model ford T 

Mini 

Landrover defender

golf gti

Beetle 

Willys Jeep 

Transit

Ford Fiesta 

McLaren F1


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Deniance said:


> Ford fiesta, biggest selling car of all time in any country ever!


Are you sure? I thought it was the Toyota Corolla.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Bill58 said:


> Are you sure? I thought it was the Toyota Corolla.


Your right, toyota vorolla, fiesta is not even in the. Topten!, but an escort is! Cant be right


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Deniance said:


> Your right, toyota vorolla, fiesta is not even in the. Topten!, but an escort is! Cant be right


Are they including china ? 
if not it could be VW, Hyundai or Toyota looking at the taxis.


----------



## K777mk2 (Jun 30, 2016)

It depends on how you are looking -
the most important to me is the Ford T - the first car made for mass market, thus the first step to the mass market we have now.
Could be Hybrids, or Tesla as stated for more modern times.

Defender, Willis Jeep and Transit are all in the running for a podium place.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Mini or Beetle


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Easy, the Morris Minor, first British car to sell a million

Mind you the 2 CV was brilliant for the seats coming out for picnics!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

The original M3 for me.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Most Important... I read that as a car that has changed the way we see a car.

ie. when Renault dropped the Espace on us it changed the way Car manufacturers catered for bigger familys.

Audi Quattro changed the way we viewed 4WD cars.

Golf GTi changed how we see a family hatch.

Tesla changed the way we see engines in cars.


There have been lots of great cars but not many game changers that are so important.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Merc S class, for all the tech it filtered down in to the lower price bracket cars.

Citroen DS, for being so high tech for it's day. Stuff being put on new cars and being hailed as advanced was on the DS. In the 50s.
Aerodynamics, power brakes (first power disc brakes on a production car), self-levelling hydro-pneumatic suspension, head lights that follow the steering around corners which levelled themselves so followed the road surface, semi automatic gearbox.

Plus, they're gorgeous. When I come in to some money I'd give it all away for one.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Saab 96 
BMW 2000 TIi (first production Turbo car) 
Dafodil / Daf 33 ( first small automatic car, first car to be able to drive as fast in reverse as forward) 
Ford Granada (first affordable car with standard ABS) 
Renault 4 / Renault 16 (first hatchback) 
Citroen Traction Avant, first fwd
Toyota Prius, first mass produced hybrid.


----------



## bad3gg (Aug 4, 2016)

911 would have to be in there somewhere 


Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Trapban, East German car, end of the Cold War.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

chongo said:


> Trapban, East German car, end of the Cold War.


Trabant, I guess.


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

2cv for me..... that suspension is brilliant.... driving one is nearest thing to riding a bike....cornering wise....


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Talbot samba my 1st ever car could seriously abuse it and it just kept on going.


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

The legendary Lotus Carlton.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Lotus Sunbeam, perhaps this is the car that should be remembered as the first "Hot hatch" ?


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

uruk hai said:


> Lotus Sunbeam, perhaps this is the car that should be remembered as the first "Hot hatch" ?


I would say the 1976 Renault 5 Gordini was tbh. 104mph and 0-60 in 9.7 secs.

To me Important cars are those that make a difference to how we perceive certain cars, 1st hot hatch, 1st people carrier, etc etc. Citroen DS would def be one on that list, it brought so much technology to a production car.

James


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

The original Lexus RX has to be on the list.

It single handedly created the SUV market - which like it or not, is absolutely MASSIVE today. 

Porsche Cayenne would be a good one too, Porsche wouldn't be around if they didn't take a gamble on it.


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Escort mk1 and 2

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Saab 99 turbo - first mass produced turbo charged car.

Audi quattro - first mass produced four wheel drive car

Lotus 7 - we wouldnt have track day cars without it.

I am sure there are more but cant think of them right now


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Can't believe nobody has mentioned the Range Rover yet?? Probably the most important 4x4 the world has ever seen and a vehicle revered everywhere. 

Other that and the Land Rover itself another option for me is the E-Type Jag, an icon from the very day it was built and cooler than anything else ever made.

In a different way, Lambirghini Gallardo, they sold so many of these it gave the most bonkers supercar manufacturers a lifeline to keep on being bonkers. Sets a bar for so many other cars to hit. In a lesser way the F430 did the same for Ferrari and the Continental GT for Bentley.


----------



## AS_BO (Sep 29, 2013)

Original Mini for me, why that hasn't been put on the list I don't know?!?! 

Absolutely ingenious piece of engineering, Issigonis was a man who didn't let the status quo stop him from designing a car which he wanted.


----------



## Andy.B (Jul 11, 2008)

E-type jag. Redefined car styling.

Sierra / Escort RS Cosworth one of the most competitive cars in Motorsport and gave power to the masses.

Original Mini doesn't really need an explanation.

Just my 2p worth.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Original mini, innovative... Oh and I'm a massive fan of them.

But surely this needs a mention










Cadillac type 53, the first car with the pedal layout we have used for years.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rayaan said:


> The original Lexus RX has to be on the list.
> 
> It single handedly created the SUV market - which like it or not, is absolutely MASSIVE today.
> 
> Porsche Cayenne would be a good one too, Porsche wouldn't be around if they didn't take a gamble on it.


I always remember the Frontera as the start of SUVs in this country in the late 80's. They were what the sector stands for now.... Style over substance.


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

pooma said:


> Original mini, innovative... Oh and I'm a massive fan of them.
> 
> But surely this needs a mention
> 
> ...


Now thats an important car IMO. I think others have mistaken the idea of the thread TBH 

Veyron - Fast yes, important. Hell no !!!!!

James


----------



## Jersey Stardust (Jul 27, 2015)

Mk 1 & 2 Escort's. I think there is something special about the shape of the MK1, and when I drive mine I have the biggest smile on my face.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ford Model T - moved people from horses to 4 wheels

Austin 7 - helped kickstart the Japanese motor industry

Mini - pioneered the modern compact car

VW Beetle - put reliability / practicality / affordability on the map

Jensen Interceptor FF - pioneered four wheel drive and ABS

Range Rover - the first luxury 4x4

Toyota Land Cruiser - put the 3rd world on reliable wheels

Toyota HiLux - as above

Ford Transit - revolutinised utility vehicles

Tucker Torpedo - started manufacturers thinking about safety

Toyota Prius - the first usable car with n alternative drivetrain

VW Golf - created the compact hatchback segment and showed that quality can be engineered into a compact car

Mazda MX5 - saved the small roadster market

Tesla Model S - forced manufacturers to fundamentally rethink their EV strategy


----------

